# U.S. Pipelines KMI:US and EPB:US



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

What's your take on U.S. pipelines?

1. KMI:US
http://web.tmxmoney.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=KMI:US

2. EPB:US
http://web.tmxmoney.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=EPB:US


----------

